# Framless Shower Door with NO Studs



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Any way of going in from the other side of the wall and adding a stud and/or some blocking? Got a pic or two? 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## hamiltop2015 (Aug 17, 2016)

No. It is an exterior wall. I have white subway tile (3x6) on the shower wall and wood siding on the other side.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You might want to check with a local shop that specializes in glass and custom shower doors and see what they recommend for fasteners. They may have something that will work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hamiltop2015 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thx. Probably is my best bet.


----------

